# need help to buy, Xbox 360 controller and 2.1 speakers



## mpanan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

  i need some buying advise. i  play games on my laptop  with an external mouse and keyboard(Saitek eclipse). i wanna buy a xbox 360 wired controller(i dont wanna a wireless one, they are too much maintenence). what should i be expected to pay for this? where can i get it in hyderabad?

  i want to try speakers. please advise me some good 2.1(i dont want a 5.1 as i have to invest in a sound card for that and asus xonar usb is not in india yet). sound quality is of utermost importance, but please dont bankrupt me . my budget is under 5k. where to get in hyderabad for decent price.

Thanks for the info in advance


----------



## mpanan (Dec 24, 2008)

bump...


----------



## desiibond (Dec 24, 2008)

i think xbox 360 wired controller for pc costs around 1.6k

For speakers, go for Philips MMS430 or Altec Lansing MX - 5021


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Dec 24, 2008)

i think in ur budget for speaker altec lansing mx5021 is the best speaker.


----------



## dpuk (Jan 12, 2009)

Xbox 360 wired controller for 1300 in palika bazaar delhi...
altec lansing 2.1 bxr-1121 for rs 1250
creative sbs 300 2.1 for rs 1400

save the money, go for these things....damn good stuff I say.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 12, 2009)

^^ listen to MX-5021 and then try sbs300. 

Please do the homework before posting. SBS300 sounds like tin boxes before sets like mx5021 and mms430


----------



## dpuk (Jan 12, 2009)

my bad....didnt read carefully...his utmost priority is sound importance....k then go for whatever mr desibond says


----------



## mpanan (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the clarifications guys, the first thing i did as soon as i saw youur posts is go out and  buy a xbox 360 controller for 1550. it is awesome

i listen to FLAC or lossless audio formats, so sound clarity is the most important factor. i spent over 10k last year buying high quality sound gear , so i don't have much money to fund these new purchases  . 

how much should i be expected to pay for MX-5021? if i go for the logitech z-2300, how much should i be paying?


----------



## mpanan (Jan 24, 2009)

bump....


----------



## desiibond (Jan 24, 2009)

both mx-5021 and Z2300 should cost around 7k I think


----------



## mpanan (Jan 25, 2009)

desiibond said:


> both mx-5021 and Z2300 should cost around 7k I think



if both cost the same, which one is better?


----------



## mpanan (Feb 11, 2009)

i finally got the time to make some inquiries at CTC secunderabad. z-2300 is supposed to be around 7600 and mx5021 is around 8200. is the pricing info okay?

it would be very helpful if any of you can guide me


----------



## mpanan (Feb 13, 2009)

bump....


----------



## desiibond (Apr 2, 2009)

MX5021 is lot lot lot better than Z-2300 

Z-2300's bass overshadows the satellite's sound and MX5021 has much much clearer audio.

I am also thinking of going for MX5021 this week.

Also check Logitech Z4 (should be around 4k)


----------

